# Shows in and around Louisiana



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I would like to attend as many shows as possible this year and I'm having some trouble finding a local association. There's a website for a Delta Dairy Association but it hasn't been updated since 2002. I tried to email the address on the site but it was returned. So I'm hoping those of you who are nearby can help me out here.  Is there a new site? How can I join the association?

Does anyone have any info on 2010 shows (that are open to Nigerian Dwarfs) within driving distance of Southeast Louisiana?

:whatgoat:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I did a quick search and found NDGA has a fall show in http://www.ndga.org/calendar.html

will look for some more for you!


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

If you want to travel as far as Little Rock, Ar there is a quad show April 30th-May 2. It is also a district 5 nigerian specialty show,


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I did some diggin and found out that last year two organizations in MS has shows in the summer, the Mississippi Goat Association and the Mississippi Dairy Goat Association, both in May of 09. But I can't find any info for 2010. But I'm going to contact them and maybe I'll be able to go to a couple.

You don't have to be a member of an organization to be a part of their show, correct? I mean I know about the AGS/ADGA/NDGA but if I want to go to the aforementioned shows, do I need to join the Mississippi Dairy Goat Association, etc.?


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Here's some info I found, maybe it'll help someone else:

Mississippi Dairy Goat Association
www.missdairygoat.com
"We have a show May 15th. It will be a double open show in Raymond, MS at Hinds Community College, McKenzie Arena. We will be mailing out booklets in April."

The Mississippi Goat Association
http://mississippigoatassociation.org/
Is having a show May 1 in Raymond, MS.
Also a state fair, but no info yet.

Delta Dairy Goat Association
No website, but try emailing Allen Cunningham acunningham at i-55 dot com for more info.
Memorial Day weekend, the show will be in Baker, La... I think at Southern University, if you're familiar with the area.

For meat goat breeders there are a few more shows, if yall want me to find the info.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Cool! Glad you found some shows to go to! That will be fun


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited. I think I might go to the one on May 1 just to observe, since I haven't been to one in years, but if everything works out, I might try entering the MDGA show.  I hope they pay more attention to the goats than to how much I will probably mess up at everything, lol. Gotta find some maternity clothes that look appropriate for showing. :wink:


----------

